# Waterproof already painted walls



## claudettn (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi,

I need to waterproof an exterior wall of a dome house, which is already painted (with nice artwork). Due to the dome shape of the house, the walls are exposed to direct rainfall and with heavy rain, water infiltrates through the walls and enters the house.

The concrete walls were coated with waterproofing mortar and several coats of waterproof paint. However, that doesn't seem to withstand heavy rains.

Ideally thinking of some transparent, waterproofing sealer to apply as top coat, as exterior is nicely painted with some artwork.

Any suitable product you can think of? Or other advice how to waterproof the domes without removing the paint?
Thanks!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Clear water repellants are just band-aids for a very short period of time and will not solve your issue. Your client needs to potentially go with a full elastomeric system with the correct amount of mils to solve the problem.


The artwork will not be salvageable


----------



## claudettn (Oct 21, 2019)

Thanks Mike,
Actually the client prefers to annually apply a clear coat to destroying the artwork. 
Just looking for a clear sealer that would be suitable on top of paint, as I couldn't find any so far. I am hoping someone here can help.


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

I would look at a high solids water repellent, not sure if that would work but I believe applied every year it should help.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

claudettn said:


> Thanks Mike,
> Actually the client prefers to annually apply a clear coat to destroying the artwork.
> Just looking for a clear sealer that would be suitable on top of paint, as I couldn't find any so far. I am hoping someone here can help.



I would avoid anything with silicones or waxes...


maybe something like corotech v027:
"Product can also be usedin form of protective clear coating over low gloss acrylic coatings (paint layers or plasters). It's excellent solution for protection of wall decorative effect (interior and exterior application). Moreover product can be tinted to achieve a special kind of glaze"

http://benjaminmoore.pl/pub/uploadd...27_primer_technical_data_sheet_en_12_2018.pdf


Its very inexpensive so applied annually or semi-annually with minimal mils build would probably be a good solution.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I would first determine if the water is coming from below grade and weeping upwards. Do they have drain tiles, sump pumps and are they working properly?


----------



## ISellPaintInIdaho (Jan 3, 2018)

There are several high solids clear acrylic coatings out there that would work. A company out of southern California (Monopole) has several options. Google them up.


----------



## premend01 (May 16, 2019)

Mainly, to support a dry interior you can utilize three different techniques for waterproofing: polyethylene plastic, a tar membrane, and a steady 2-3% sloping of the soil away from the domes. However, You can apply it over painted surfaces, and paint over it once it's cured. Plastic sheets and boards are reasonable as wall waterproofing just in the mix with interior basement drainage systems.


----------

